

Show HN: I created the first BitTorrent Sync service - somid3
http://www.usesync.com

======
serialpreneur
I haven't used BTsync, so maybe its that. But I didn't get what this service
does. I would suggest you to add some copy on the page that tells me "How does
it compare to directly using BTSync?" or "What problem does it solve for a
BTSync user"

------
somid3
yay! one up vote.

